# RDTA vs RDA flavour??



## Smoke_A_Llama (24/12/17)

So being ever curious and considering a dripper next year...

What’s your opinion on flavour difference ? Obviously model will be a big influence but hey might as well get some extra opinions

Provided same mod and coil eg fused Clapton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (24/12/17)

depending on the coil and mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (24/12/17)

No RTA options? 

I have tried the both the VGOD Pro and Elite RDTA, the Dead Rabbit and Recoil RDA. None of those compare to the Reload RTA.

I am however considering buying the Reload RDA 1.5. I will be sticking with the Reload brand going forward to avoid any more disappointment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (24/12/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> No RTA options?
> 
> I have tried the both the VGOD Pro and Elite RDTA, the Dead Rabbit and Recoil RDA. None of those compare to the Reload RTA.
> 
> I am however considering buying the Reload RDA 1.5. I will be sticking with the Reload brand going forward to avoid any more disappointment.



Currently happy with the ammit which for me runs beautifully as well as the serpent RDTA... so just wondering if the flavour is noticeably better on an RDA than RDTA to justify buying a new atty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/12/17)

@Smoke_A_Llama , I think the the RDA and RDTA are in essence virtually the same thing imo, the RDTA just gives you an extra bit of comfort with having a small capacity of juice available for consumption meaning you don't have to continuously drip. In both the coil is nearer to the top and your mouth, in essence giving better taste. In some of the newer tanks they are placing the decks higher, with a shorter chimney. I think for this reason exactly. In the end it wil come down to your preference, and the one you decide on if you go the route. 

I have a Peerless RDA, not used all that often, as I love my tanks and the convenience of it. To me it is sufficient for my style and use, and I have had a comment from the Goon user that he may get one of them for when friends want to try juices as it is a airier and "easier" rda than the Goon. I have tried the Goon and the Goon 1.5, and they are great. More restricted on flow, but that could be the owners preference on the airflow setting. Both of them are great to use, but I like mine for me. 

I have an RDTA, but use it very infrequently, as it is a PITA to fill imo, with no added advantage over my tanks or RDA. Opinion on what is best will depend on whether it is a "tanker" or a "dripper" talking, and each will have his own opinion on what performs best.

Based on what I have read the Serpent is a great flavour producer, in any of the various formats. Will you get more out of a RDA only, I don't know, but you will have to continuously keep on dripping. What are you willing to do? Maybe find someone with a RDA that is willing for you to try it out, and set both up with similar specs regarding build etc, as only you will be able to tell if it is better.

Happy clouds either way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/17)

I get better flavour (and more consistent from an RDTA) because there is pretty always enough juice on the wick because of the tank below feeding the wick. But as @Room Fogger says most of them are a real pain to keep filling it... that's why the new O-Genny V2 is such a bloody win for me... because it's a BF RDTA so you squonk fill the tank! So damn clever!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/12/17)

I have two RDTAs but have never really got on well with them. This is not their fault. I haven't spent enough time experimenting with them. I know this to be true because many vapers love them.
There are so many variables with attys. Your own vaping style determines which tanks will be best suited to you. Once you have settled down into a category (MTL , DL, Restricted/unrestricted draw/ high/low wattage, single/dual coil etc) you can rule out quite a few attys. 
After you have decided on a potential atty (research is the key) you are faced with many other variables such as , type of coil/s, the position of coil/s, wattage level, type of wick, mod, juice etc...etc. 
I think that I sometimes condemn a RTA, RDA, RDA BF, RDTA etc. because I can't get it to work well for me. This doesn't mean that the Atty is rubbish...all it means is that it doesn't suit me, or that I haven't spent enough time perfecting the build, wick, airflow settings etc. 
A flavour chaser will never like a cloud-blowing monster. Likewise, a cloud chaser will never like a flavour Atty like the Hadaly.
It takes quite a long time to find your happy place wrt vaping (at least it did for me). I tried everything, and after more than three years I am finally comfortable with what I like.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I have two RDTAs but have never really got on well with them. This is not their fault. I haven't spent enough time experimenting with them. I know this to be true because many vapers love them.
> There are so many variables with attys. Your own vaping style determines which tanks will be best suited to you. Once you have settled down into a category (MTL , DL, Restricted/unrestricted draw/ high/low wattage, single/dual coil etc) you can rule out quite a few attys.
> After you have decided on a potential atty (research is the key) you are faced with many other variables such as , type of coil/s, the position of coil/s, wattage level, type of wick, mod, juice etc...etc.
> I think that I sometimes condemn a RTA, RDA, RDA BF, RDTA etc. because I can't get it to work well for me. This doesn't mean that the Atty is rubbish...all it means is that it doesn't suit me, or that I haven't spent enough time perfecting the build, wick, airflow settings etc.
> ...



Very well said @Puff the Magic Dragon !

And allow me to add another thing to the list of variables in your post.

The juice!

Higher nic, lower nic, high VG, low VG
Flavour profile - ie a very strong tobacco - or a light fresh fruity menthol
The juice you are vaping also plays a role

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stillwaters (25/12/17)

And if I may add another variable to the list... vaping styles and preferences may change over a period of time. 

You may have your happy place being a very airy draw with a cloudy preference now but over time it may change to a tight or restricted draw with preference being flavour. 

Fruity changing to bakery to desert. 
Commercial tanks to RTA to RDA to RDTA.
Nic levels. 
The alternatives are endless. 

The most important is to find your happy place for now but don't be wary of trying something new.... you may just find a new happy place. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KZOR (25/12/17)

There is no way on this earth that anyone will convince me that a RDTA comes close to the flavour of a RDA. It is all about restricted surface area and RDA's absolutely dominate in that department specially single coil RDA's.
And please ...... before certain members start crapping in their panties again ...... this is just my opinion bases on the use of 48 different atties.
It may happen that I get surprised one day but that day just has not come yet. ☺
And a merry Christmas to all the selfless members of this community.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Carnival (25/12/17)

Well said @Puff the Magic Dragon. It didn’t take long for me to learn that I’m a flavour chaser. I like good flavours, but I love excellent ones. Even though I’m inexperienced and don’t have much at all to compare it to, my Nautilus 2 delivers beautifully, but I’m still looking around for others that might rival this tank (or beat it). 

I don’t really want to venture into building coils right now, but who knows, maybe at some point my love of flavour will lead to me trying it out in the future.


----------

